# My Wife's Flower/Rock Garden



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Here is a Slide Show of the Flower/Rock Garden that she created from 2000 to 2010. She no longer maintains a garden due to the past 5 years of drought and her plants also had been eaten by an influx of grasshoppers that came with the drought!!

Enjoy.
.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2015)

I love the wishing well...you have such a beautiful expanse of land Ken...oooh I'd give my eye teeth for such a huge plot.

Your wifes' name is the same as my daughters'..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful garden, Ken!  You have a very creative and talented wife.  It's such a shame it was destroyed.  

I replied to one of your posts with a link to our garden photos, but I don't think anyone saw it.  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157626074273741/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I love the wishing well...you have such a beautiful expanse of land Ken...oooh I'd give my eye teeth for such a huge plot.
> 
> Your wifes' name is the same as my daughters'..







Ameriscot said:


> Beautiful garden, Ken!  You have a very creative and talented wife.  It's such a shame it was destroyed.
> 
> I replied to one of your posts with a link to our garden photos, but I don't think anyone saw it.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157626074273741/



 Yes, I viewed your photos, very nice, I send you a user's reputation. 

You can see the Garden in this aerial view.


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2015)

Ken, How sad all that beauty was destroyed by drought and grasshoppers.
A lot of work went into making such a large space so lovely.  It was nice to see the
variety of plants and flowers and the rock arrangements.
Thanks for posting your wife's garden for us to see.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Raven said:


> Ken, How sad all that beauty was destroyed by drought and grasshoppers.
> A lot of work went into making such a large space so lovely.  It was nice to see the
> variety of plants and flowers and the rock arrangements.
> Thanks for posting your wife's garden for us to see.



..All the rocks that you see come from our property..A lot of them have fossils embedded into them from when Texas was part of the ocean millions of years ago!!


----------



## Raven (Feb 15, 2015)

Ken, I wondered where all those large rocks came from.
Having fossils embedded in them makes the garden more interesting and would be
wonderful to inspect up close.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

Raven said:


> Ken, I wondered where all those large rocks came from.
> Having fossils embedded in them makes the garden more interesting and would be
> wonderful to inspect up close.



Yes, they are interesting..They were unearthed when we had the ground scraped for our home slab.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice Ken. My wife has always had the prettiest yard around wherever we have been. She keeps saying she's going to slow down but she just ordered a bunch of I don't know what from a garden catalog.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2015)

rkunsaw said:


> Nice Ken. My wife has always had the prettiest yard around wherever we have been. She keeps saying she's going to slow down but she just ordered a bunch of I don't know what from a garden catalog.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice, Ken, a lot of hard work, yes gardening has been tough for Texans the last few years.  The blue iris are beautiful.

Over the years we have done the same thing with hauling the rocks into the yard except ours are red sandstone rocks.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice Ken.  She has an eye for beauty.
I like the bird bath, house and feeder.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely garden Ken, looks like your wife put a lot of hard work and love into it.  I'm sure she's heartbroken having it destroyed by drought conditions.   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WindnSea (Mar 9, 2015)

Very cool Rock Garden I like your style!


----------



## Glinda (Mar 9, 2015)

Ken, this is just beautiful.  I especially like the irises.  I'm sorry it had to end but living in southern CA I know how it goes with the drought.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Ken, this is just beautiful.  I especially like the irises.  I'm sorry it had to end but living in southern CA I know how it goes with the drought.



..The Iris are a very strong plant!! They are about the only ones that are surviving the drought and the grasshoppers!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2015)

What a lovely garden to walk through!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2015)

..My wife spent many hours in the garden..When not puttering there, she would just go down there and sit on a bench and enjoy what she had created..


----------



## drifter (Mar 15, 2015)

She's got a nice touch and a great place to show off her creativity. Envious.


----------

